# كوكب الزهرة .... توأم الارض



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​مقال للمهندس / محمد طارق زينه ​
تعتبر الزهرة توأماً للأرض من حيث الحجم, و الكثافة، و بالرغم من ذلك يمكن وصفها بالجحيم، إذ تتكون أجواؤها من (7) أجزاء في الألف من بخار الماء, ومن نسبة بسيطة من النتروجين, ونسبة أقل من مركبات الزئبق و الكلور و أكاسيد الكبريت تبلغ حوالي (3.5) بالمئة. أما بقية الغلاف الغازي و الذي يشكل حوالي (96.5) بالمئة, فعبارة عن غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون الخانق، بالمقارنة فإن الغلاف الجوي للأرض يحوي ما نسبته (3) أجزاء بالألف من هذا الغاز فقط


لقد تجمع ثاني أوكسيد الكربون المنطلق من براكين الزهرة تدريجياً مع مرور السنين في غلافها الغازي, ولم تتوفر الفرصة لهطول الأمطار وإذابته ليتحد مع عناصر القشرة الصخرية مما أدى مع مرور الزمن, إلى ما يسمى بتأثير البيت الزجاجي (GREEN HOUSE EFFECT) أو (الدفيئة) التي أدت إلى ارتفاع درجة الحرارة في أجوائها بشكل ملحوظ


في تشرين الأول من عام (1975) حط مسباران سوفييتيان على سطح الزهرة (فينيرا 9 و 10) وأرسلا صوراً تبين من خلالها أن السطح مغطى بصخور ملساء, قطر أكبرها متر واحد تقريباً , وكان السطح منيراً كنهار يوم صيفي غائم إلا أن البث اللاسلكي لم يستمر أكثر من ساعة من المركبتين تهشمت دروعهما المتينة بعدها تحت تأثير الضغط و الحرارة كما تتهشم علبة الثقاب تحت عجلة السيارة. 


تبلغ درجة حرارة سطح الكوكب حوالي (480) درجة مئوية, لذلك يتوقع العلماء أن تكون مساحات كبيرة من السطح حمراء متوهجة، كذلك فإن التركيز المرتفع لثاني أوكسيد الكربون في أجواء الزهرة يؤدي إلى ارتفاع هائل في ضغطه الجوي, يقدر بتسعين ضعف مثيله على الأرض, وهو يعادل الضغط على عمق حوالي (75) متر تحت سطح البحر


يغلف هذا الجحيم غلالة من الغازات الخانقة و الحمضية (كأكاسيد الكبريت و حمضه) تبدو للناظر البعيد آية في بريق زرقتها ولمعانها حتى اعتبرها الإغريق إلهة الجمال، تمتد في ارتفاعها بين 50 و 70 كم و تتحرك على شكل تيار عاصف من الغرب إلى الشرق بسرعة 300-400 كم/الساعة، في حين لاتتعدى سرعة الريح السامة هذه 7 كم/الساعة عند السطح 


الصورة التالية للزهرة إلى اليسار مأخوذة بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية حيث تظهر الغمامة الخانقة المحيطة بالكوكب، و الأخرى إلى اليمين مأخوذة عن طريق المحاكاة بالرادار و تظهر السطح المتوهج للكوكب.





















إن الارتفاع الهائل للحرارة والضغط في أجواء الزهرة يجعل الضوء النافذ عبر تلك الأجواء ينكسر بطريقة حرجة ) Super Reflectivity) وبزاوية أكبر من الشاقول, وتنتقل أشعته في خطوط دائرية بدلاً من أن تنتقل عبر خط مستقيم, مما قد يؤدي إلى رؤية خادعة


لأسباب لا تزال مجهولة يدور الكوكب ببطء شديد حول نفسه ليبلغ طول يومه (118) يوماً أرضياً، أي أن ليلة على الزهرة تعادل شهرين أرضيين, وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للنهار، كما تختلف الزهرة عن الأرض, ولأسباب لاتزال مجهولة أيضاً, في اتجاه دورانها حول نفسها, فالشمس تشرق على الزهرة من الغرب و العكس بالعكس





ما الذي جعل عالم الزهرة جحيما ؟؟ 


يتفق العلماء على أن الكواكب السيارة الخمسة المتجاورة: عطارد, والزهرة, والأرض و القمر, والمريخ قد نشأت من غمامة واحدة من الغبار أو الغاز الكوني. يحتمل أن تكون هذه الغمامة قد اندفعت من الشمس بتأثير قوة دورانها حول نفسها قبل أكثر من خمس مليارات سنة, إذ أن الكواكب المذكورة تتماثل في بنيتها مع بعضها, وتختلف في ذلك قليلاً عن بقية الكواكب السيارة في المجموعة الشمسية، لكنها تتباين كثيراً في تركيب غلافها الجوي, فبينما يقل الضغط الجوي للأرض تسعين مرة عن نظيره في الزهرة, نجد أنه يزيد مئة مرة عن الضغط الجوي للمريخ, وينقص الضغط الجوي لعطارد كثيراً عن نظيره في المريخ. أما القمر فلا غلاف غازي له بالتأكيد.





يوضح الجدول التالي, الذي يعقد المقارنة بين كتل الكواكب المذكورة, وبعدها عن الشمس, شيئاً من هذا اللغز:















يحكي هذا الجدول قصة صغيرة, مفادها أن للأرض والزهرة كتلتين متقاربتين, ومع ذلك, فلكل منهما جو يختلف نهائياً عن جو الآخر, ولو كانت الأرض أقرب إلى الشمس بحوالي (16) مليون كيلومتر عما هي عليه الآن,لأدى ذلك إلى تجمع ثاني أوكسيد الكربون في أجوائها, و لحصل لها ما حصل للزهرة من أثر (الدفيئة), ولما وجدت الحياة أصلاً على سطح الأرض، ولو ابتعدت الزهرة في مدارها عن الشمس مسافة (24) مليون كيلومتر, لأمكن لها أن تحتفظ بغلاف جوي مشابه لغلاف الأرض, و ربما تسنى لصنوف الحياة المختلفة, بما في ذلك الحياة العاقلة, الظهور على سطح الزهرة, أما بقية الكواكب الواردة في الجدول أعلاه, فلا يمكن لها أن تحتفظ بالأوكسجين اللازم لنشوء الحياة عليها أينما كان مدارها حول الشمس, بسبب ضعف حقول جاذبيتها الناشئ عن ضآلة كتلتها، و لكي يكون لكوكب ما جو مثيل لجو الأرض يحوي ما يكفي من الأوكسجين اللازم للحياة, يجب أن تكون كتلته ضعف كتلة المريخ على الأقل.

أيضاً فإن الحياة العضوية بشكلها المعروف لا يمكنها أن تستمر وتزدهر إلا في درجات حرارة معينة ومحدودة, ولكي تظهر الحياة على أحد الكواكب, يجب أن يقع هذا الكوكب في مدار حول الشمس يؤمن له درجة الحرارة الملائمة، هذه المنطقة من المدار تسمى بالحزام الآمن (ECOSPHERE), و بمعنى آخر على الكوكب أن يسبح في مدار يقع بين الزهرة و المريخ, الأمر الذي ينطبق على الأرض فقط بالنسبة للمجموعة الشمسية.

ترتفع الحرارة بعد الزهرة في اتجاه الشمس عن الحدود اللازمة لنشأة الحياة العضوية المعروفة, أما خارج الحزام بعد المريخ, وفي اتجاه الكواكب الخارجية للمجموعة الشمسية, فإن درجة الحرارة تنخفض إلى حد يجعل الحياة العضوية عنده مستحيلة.

بالرجوع إلى الجدول السابق, نجد أن الأرض قد اتخذت موضعاً ملائماً ضمن حدود الحزام الآمن المذكور, أقرب إلى المنطقة الحارة منه إلى الباردة. إن احتمال تغيير الأرض لمدارها يبدو مستحيلاً ما لم تحدث كارثة طبيعية أو صناعية تفوق التصور.

أما الزهرة, فتقع على حافة المدار الحار حول الشمس, وقد احتفظت لنفسها بغلاف غازي كثيف بسبب كتلتها المرتفعة نسبياً.

في البداية عندما تشكل كوكب الأرض والزهرة كان عالماهما متشابهين, إذ احتوت أجواؤهما الهيدروجين والأمونياك و الميتان و الماء, ولو تخيلنا مشاهداً يراقب الكوكبين في ذلك الحين كان لابد له أن يتوقع نشأة الحياة على الكوكبين معاً، لكن, وربما بعد نشأة الزهرة بمليار سنة, حصل اختلاف جوهري في سلسلة التطور بين العالمين, إذ ابتدأ ثاني أوكسيد الكربون, بتأثير الحرارة المرتفعة التي تتلقاها الزهرة نتيجة قربها إلى الشمس, يتجمع في أجوائها, ببطء في البداية, ثم بسرعة أكبر كلما ازداد تركيزه, مما أدى إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة الماء و هروبه إلى الأجواء العليا حيث تفكك بفعل الأشعة فوق البنفسجية إلى مكونيه (الهيدروجين و الأوكسجين) ثم تسرب الهيدروجين الخفيف إلى الفضاء الخارجي و بقي الأوكسجين على شكل أكاسيد الكربون و الكبريت، ثم كانت نتيجة ذلك بعد أربع مليارات سنة, عالم الجحيم الذي سبق وصفه على سطح الزهرة.

تعود جميع الظواهر المرعبة على الزهرة إلى احتواء أجوائها على نسبة مرتفعة من ثاني أوكسيد الكربون, هذا الغاز الذي يتكون أساسا من ذرة الكربون وذرتين من الأوكسجين (CO2), فلو استطعنا تحرير الأوكسجين من هذا المركب لتحول الغاز المميت, إلى مصدر الأوكسجين الذي لا غنى عنه لاستمرار الحياة.

الواقع أن تحليل ثاني أوكسيد الكربون إلى مكوناته الأولية يجري يومياً بشكل طبيعي على سطح الأرض, وبسهولة منقطعة النظير من خلال عملية التركيب الضوئي التي تقوم بها النباتات الخضر باستمرار محررة الأوكسجين اللازم للحياة, ومحولة الكربون إلى سكاكر لازمة لتغذية النبات، لو توقفت هذه العملية على الأرض, لتحولت إلى جحيم مماثل لجحيم الزهرة.

هل يمكن استصلاح أجواء الزهرة بنباتات ملائمة, تتغذى على ثاني أوكسيد الكربون فتطرح الأوكسجين الناتج عن تفككه في الجو؟

بالطبع لا يمكن للحياة النباتية الراقية أن تستمر في العيش هناك، لكن بعض الأشنات المعروفة والمسماة (سيانوفيتا Cyanophyta) تبدوالأكثر تأقلماً على العيش في أقسى ظروف البيئة، هذه العضويات الحية ذات الرائحة الكريهة, هي الأقدم والأكثر انتشاراً بين جميع أصناف الحياة على الأرض، وتكفيها أقل كمية من الماء لتعيش وتتكاثر. لقد وجد بعضها في خزانات وقود الطائرات النفاثة يعيش متكاثراً في الوقود, غير عابئ بالفرو قات الكبيرة بين درجات الحرارة والضغط التي يتعرض لها بين كل إقلاع وهبوط للطائرة، كما وجدت مجموعات أخرى من الأشنات حية في مياه التبريد المستعملة في المفاعلات النووية تحت ظروف يتعرض فيها الإنسان للموت فوراً بتأثير الإشعاع، بعض هذه الأشنات يعيش في جليد المناطق القطبية حيث تبلغ درجة الحرارة سبعين درجة تحت الصفر, وبعضها يعيش في قوالب الجليد سنين عديدة, وقد ظهر بعضها في ينابيع المياه الحارة التي تزيد درجة حرارتها حوالي مائتي درجة عنها في المناطق القطبية الباردة.

يعتقد كثير من العلماء أن (السيانوفيتا) هي أولى صور الحياة البدائية التي ظهرت على سطح الأرض، إنها ليست نباتاً ولا حيوانا, لكنها تجمع صفات الاثنين معاً، فبالرغم من أن تكاثرها وحيد الجنس, مثلها في ذلك مثل البكتيريا التي تحدرت منها الحيوانات كثيرة الخلايا, فإنها تفتقر إلى النواة التي تميز الخلية الحيوانية, مما يرجح الاعتقاد بأن الأشنيات هي أسلاف كل من البكتيريا, والحيوانات وحيدة الخلية معا, اللتين تفرعت عنهما كافة أصناف الحياة فيما بعد.

قبل ثلاث مليارات من السنين كانت الأشنيات القابعة في أعماق بحار الأرض تستعين بأشعة الشمس الضعيفة المتسربة إليها على مهاجمة ثاني أوكسيد الكربون وتفكيكه إلى مركبيه: الكربون, والأوكسجين.

لقد ازداد تركيز الأوكسجين المتصاعد من البحر في أجواء الأرض مع استمرار هذه العملية الأمر الذي أدى إلى انقشاع غمامة الأمونياك والميتان تدريجيا فيما بعد. 

إن زيادة تركيز الأوكسجين في جو الأرض, ساهم إلى حد بعيد في نشوء وارتقاء أصناف جديدة من النباتات, وقامت هذه بدورها أيضاً في تفكيك كميات مضاعفة أخرى من ثاني أوكسيد الكربون خلال عملية التمثيل الضوئي, فكان تركيز الأوكسجين في الغلاف الجوي على الأرض يتضاعف يوما بعد يوم, مع ازدياد أعداد وأنواع النباتات الناشئة. 

هذه القدرة الفائقة التي تتمتع بها الأشنات على البقاء و التكاثر السريع في أقسى الظروف البيئية, أقنعت مجموعة من العلماء بأن زرعها في أجواء الزهرة, هو الحل العملي والناجع لتكييف هذه الأجواء بما يناسب الحياة العضوية المعروفة على الأرض.

لقد أصبح من المؤكد الآن أن الأشنات ستعيش وستتكاثر في بيئة غنية بثاني أوكسيد الكربون كبيئة الزهرة, فقد أجريت تجارب عديدة منذ عام (1970) لاختبار مقاومة أنواعها المختلفة لظروف بيئية مماثلة. وكانت النتيجة نجاحاً باهراً فقد وُجد أن حقن مليون خلية من الأشنات أدى في ظروف جوية مماثلة لأجواء الزهرة إلى ازدياد نسبة الأوكسجين بمعدل(380%) كل يوم، كما أمكن من خلال هذه التجارب اختيار أفضل أنواع الأشنات الملائمة لبيئة الزهرة, وهي نوع يظهر في الينابيع الحارة في الأرض يدعي ( سيانيديوم كالداريوم[CYANIDIUM. CALDARIUM]).

إذا أمكن زيادة نسبة الأوكسجين في جو الزهرة بمعدل (380%) يومياً , فلن يمضي وقت طويل حتى تنقشع غمامة ثاني أوكسيد الكربون المحيطة بالكوكب ليحل الأوكسجين محلها, متيحاً الفرصة لأشعة الشمس تحت الحمراء التي كانت محتجزة تحت الغلاف الغازي الكثيف لتتسرب من أجواء الكوكب إلى الفضاء الخارجي الأمر الذي سيؤدي إلى انخفاض ملحوظ في درجة الحرارة على السطح بعد انقشاع الغيوم عن الكوكب, وبزوغ الشمس في سمائه لأول مرة, ستتفاعل أشعة الشمس في الطبقات العليا من جوه في طبقة ( الستراتوسفيرSTRATOSPHERE) مشكلة طبقة من الأوزون تمتص أشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية التي تشكل خطراً على الكائنات الحية, والتي لابد من امتصاصها للتنقل بحريّة على سطح الكوكب, دون ألبسة الفضاء الواقية.

إن ما حصل من فعل الدفيئة على الزهرة يقرع ناقوس الخطر بمستقبل مماثل للأرض إذا استمرت انبعاثات ثاني أوكسيد الكربون بالتراكم في أجوائها جراء الحرق الهستيري لأنواع الوقود الأحفوري من نفط و فحم و أخشاب و اللهاث وراء تكنولوجيا لا هم لها سوى الكسب السريع مقابل تدمير بيئة الأرض.


أهم المراجع:




http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/HBASE/solar/venusenv.html



http://www.astronomynotes.com/solarsys/s9.htm



http://www.spacetoday.org/SolSys/Venus/VenusWater.html


Dr. P. H. Sneath, Planets and Life (1970)-chapter 2

أرق التحيات 

​


----------



## محب الشرقية (21 يناير 2008)

مشكور أخي م المصري 

على الموضوع


----------



## Hesham3 (22 يناير 2008)

> إن ما حصل من فعل الدفيئة على الزهرة يقرع ناقوس الخطر بمستقبل مماثل للأرض إذا استمرت انبعاثات ثاني أوكسيد الكربون بالتراكم في أجوائها جراء الحرق الهستيري لأنواع الوقود الأحفوري من نفط و فحم و أخشاب و اللهاث وراء تكنولوجيا لا هم لها سوى الكسب السريع مقابل تدمير بيئة الأرض.[/quote


----------



## Hesham3 (22 يناير 2008)

> إن ما حصل من فعل الدفيئة على الزهرة يقرع ناقوس الخطر بمستقبل مماثل للأرض إذا استمرت انبعاثات ثاني أوكسيد الكربون بالتراكم في أجوائها جراء الحرق الهستيري لأنواع الوقود الأحفوري من نفط و فحم و أخشاب و اللهاث وراء تكنولوجيا لا هم لها سوى الكسب السريع مقابل تدمير بيئة الأرض.



وممكن نقول حاجة تانية .. إن اللي حصل على الأرض بفعل الأشنات (لو طبعا كلام الناس ده صح)

.. ممكن يحصل على الزهرة .. وبالتالي هنلاقي كوكب تاني نعيش فيه

وبعد كدة بدل ما تقول أنا وقعت على الأرض .. تقول وقعت على الزهرة D:

بارك الله فيك أخي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م المصري (24 يناير 2008)

مرور كريم ... أخواني المبرمج الصغير .... و hesham3 

و اهلا بكما دائما 

تحياتي لكما


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك القيم


----------



## م المصري (3 فبراير 2008)

اكرم تويج قال:


> شكرا لمجهودك القيم


و شكرا لمرورك الاقيم ....


----------



## سعيد جاموس (14 أغسطس 2009)

م المصري قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1- 
اذا صح نزول المسبارين 1975م على سطح الزهرة ، وجب معرفة حقيقة حركة الاجرام السماوية ومنها الارض والتوقف فورا عن وصفها بالنظرية ، فالنظرية تبقى عرضة للنفي والاثبات !!!
2- 
حسب النظرية الافتراضية فان الزهرة تدور حول الشمس من الغرب الى الشرق ، لذا وجب ان يكون دوران الزهرة حول محورها من الغرب الى الشرق ايضا لتشرق الشمس عليها من الشرق الى الغرب ، اما اذا صح طلوع الشمس عليها من الغرب فانه يستحيل ان تدور الزهرة حول محورها من الشرق الى الغرب وهي تدور في نفس الوقت حول الشمس من الغرب الى الشرق !!! اذا لا بد من البحث عن سبب آخر !!!


----------

